

Xeros bead washing machine system set to save water and energy in the home - liamk
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/oct/19/xeros-bead-washing-machine-system-save-water-energy-home

======
chiph
How do they prevent you from ending up with pockets full of the cleaning
balls?

